# Portuguese/Brazilian accent in Spanish



## Ayazid

Olá pessoal!

After reading of similar thread about American accent in Portuguese surgiu me a idéia de criar um semelhante sobre sotaque português em espanhol. How Brazilian or Portuguese speaking Spanish sounds like? Is there anything in his/her accent which betrays his/her origin? Are there any differences between Spanish accent of Portuguese and Brazilian people, taking in consideration vast differences in pronunciation between these 2 variants of Portuguese language?


----------



## Joca

Ayazid said:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> After reading of similar thread about American accent in Portuguese surgiu me a idéia de criar um semelhante sobre sotaque português em espanhol. How Brazilian or Portuguese speaking Spanish sounds like? Is there anything in his/her accent which betrays his/her origin? Are there any differences between Spanish accent of Portuguese and Brazilian people, taking in consideration vast differences in pronunciation between these 2 variants of Portuguese language?


 
In terms of European Spanish, what basically betrays that you are a Brazilian is the pronunciation of intervocal B, intervocal D and intervocal G. In particular, intervocal D in Spanish, as you know, sounds like English TH as in THIS. Most Brazilians will pronounce like D as in DID, unless they know Spanish very well and are very careful about their pronunciation. 

Actually, many Brazilians think they are speaking Spanish when they are in fact speaking "portunhol", a mixture of Portuguese and Spanish aimed at being perceived as Spanish.


----------



## ronanpoirier

I can do intervocal B/V and D but I can't do intervocal G. :-S But everybody tells me I have a strong accent while speaking Spanish. I think that's hot. xD


----------



## Jeromed

Ayazid said:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> After reading of similar thread about American accent in Portuguese surgiu me a idéia de criar um semelhante sobre sotaque português em espanhol. How Brazilian or Portuguese speaking Spanish sounds like? Is there anything in his/her accent which betrays his/her origin? Are there any differences between Spanish accent of Portuguese and Brazilian people, taking in consideration vast differences in pronunciation between these 2 variants of Portuguese language?


 
Also, Brazilians find it difficult to differentiate between the Spanish double-r sound and the j sound. it's a nightmare for them to pronounce the word _rojo_, and to distinguish the difference between _correr_ and _coger._

Brazilians, try saying the following:_ Se rajó el jarrón rojo de Rogelio Jarrés._


----------



## Outsider

For a European Portuguese accent in Spanish, you need to look no further than José Saramago, who in spite of having moved to Spain decades ago still has an embarassingly thick accent.


----------



## Alandria

Jeromed said:


> Also, Brazilians find it difficult to differentiate between the Spanish double-r sound and the j sound. it's a nightmare for them to pronounce the word _rojo_, and to distinguish the difference between _correr_ and _coger._
> 
> Brazilians, try saying the following:_ Se rajó el jarrón rojo de Rogelio Jarrés._


 
No, the alveolar trill sounds easy for brazilians. It's a common sound in radio transmissions and southern brazil.


----------



## Jeromed

Alandria said:


> No, the alveolar trill sounds easy for brazilians. It's a common sound in radio transmissions and southern brazil.


 
What is the alveolar trill? The r sound in Spanish _caro_ or the one in Spanish _carro_?
What do you mean by "sounds easy for Brazilians"? Is easy for Brazilians to pronounce?
What do you mean by "radio transmissions"?  Radio broadcasts, or short-wave radio transmissions?
Do all Brazilians come from southern Brazil?


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:
			
		

> No, the alveolar trill sounds easy for brazilians.


Yes, Alandria, but the problem is alternating it with the Spanish guttural "j".


----------



## Jeromed

Outsider said:


> Yes, Alandria, but the problem is alternating it with the Spanish guttural "j".


 
Exactly._ Rojo_ is usually pronounced as Sp. _rorro,_ _jojo_ or even _jorro_ by Brazilians.


----------



## ronanpoirier

xD OMG! I had to train like 10 times before I got it right!


----------



## Jeromed

ronanpoirier said:


> xD OMG! I had to train like 10 times before I got it right!


 
Very good, but I can tell you're not a native speaker.
So, do you agree with Alandria that it's easy?

Another difference is the use of *open* *e* and *o*, which Spanish doesn't have*. 

Spanish speakers can hear "something different" when they hear the open vowels, but they cannot pinpoint what it is.

*Except in certain dialects, where they're really allophonic variants of the *close* sounds.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Are you talking to/about me? ó.ó Because if you are, then you should say "gaúch*o*", since I'm a boy.


And, yeah, I've been told I don't sound as a native. And I don't even want to, since, as I said, I think a foreign accent sounds hot. 

I was on the bus today and I was thinking of this thread.
I was thinking of the weird things made by lusophones when speaking Spanish.
This is what I could think:

- "v" = /v/;
- intervocal "b" = /b/;
- in tervocal "v" = /b/;
- "s" before voiced consonant = /z/ (I know this happens in some dialects);
- "ll" = /lh/. (I know it's still used in Phillippines and some lost cities in America);
- unstressed "a" = /â/;
- pronounce "o" and "e" as open vowels, instead of closed ones;
- "ch" = /sh/;
- final "o" = /u/;
- nasalize syllabes that end by "n" or "m";
- intervocal "g" = /g/ (Actually I can't hear a difference, between regular strong "g" and intervocal one  ).

I couldn't think of anything else. I know some of those are made in some dialects and stuff, and sometimes it may change according to situation and blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Jeromed

ronanpoirier said:


> Are you talking to/about me? ó.ó Because if you are, then you should say "gaúch*o*", since I'm a boy.


 
I had already corrected my post. I was talking about Alandria, who is actually from Espirito Santo, not RGS.

You've pretty much covered everything, except for that Brazilian habit of adding an _i_ sound at the end of words that end in a consonant.

And yes, a foreign accent can sound hot in Spanish. It just needs to be comprehensible first (which yours definitely is, by far).


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ah! Another thing: Brazilian "nh" is a nasal glide, not a palatal "n" as in Portugal. So, Brazilian speakers tend to pronounce Spanish "ñ" as a nasal glide.


----------



## JGreco

> Ah! Another thing: Brazilian "nh" is a nasal glide, not a palatal "n" as in Portugal. So, Brazilian speakers tend to pronounce Spanish "ñ" as a nasal glide.




Nasal glide with the "ñ" sound does exist in Caribbean accents in Spanish. The word "caña" in Spanish in Caribbean for example would be " cahng-nya". Also some words that would end in "n" in Caribbean Spanish also sound nasal and are similar to the "-em" or "-om" ending pronunciation in Br.Portuguese.


----------



## avok

I think you forgot to mention the best one "*the final l"* and the "*dark l"* in brazilian and continental portuguese.

And also, one thing....When speaking Spanish,the Brazilians dont roll their r's as strong as Spanish speakers.


----------



## beccar San

Los sonidos que a mi parecer traicionan a los lusófonos al intentar hablar castellano sin acento, son los nasales y como ya mencionaron, la erre vibrante alveolar múltiple y su alternancia con la jota seca.

Slds.


----------

